# New to Dirt jumping - need advise



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I just started getting into dirt jumping as a way to improve my skills and mix up my riding. There is a pretty sweet jumpline near my house and several pumptracks in the area. 

I've borrowed a few bikes to try it out and had a lot of fun and now its time to buy or build up my own bike. The problem is I dont know much about the DJ side of thing. 

What I do know is I'm coming from a mountain bike background (vs. BMX), so I'd prefer a bike that was more on the mountain bike side of things and not an overgrown BMX bike. I'm not into doing tricks (bar spins and that), I just like to jump and rip around pump tracks. I'm use to riding higher end mountain bikes, so when it comes to a DJ bike I want light, responsive and stable, basically a singlespeed with a short rear, a little slacker HT angle and good parts. I dont want a cheap 30lb bike. 

Any suggestions on what I should look for? Is steel or aluminum preferable?


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

DJ bikes are pretty simple in comparison to Mtn Bikes, go to your local shop and discuss and look at what the Brands you currently like for Mtb bikes are offering for a Dj.


I'd make sure it has a good fork with an extra stiff spring, or top of the line air fork that you can stiffen up.
Go hardtail


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bradical said:


> DJ bikes are pretty simple in comparison to Mtn Bikes, go to your local shop and discuss and look at what the Brands you currently like for Mtb bikes are offering for a Dj.
> 
> I'd make sure it has a good fork with an extra stiff spring, or top of the line air fork that you can stiffen up.
> Go hardtail


I can't speak for other places, but in my experience, most local bike shops know very little about Dirt Jumpers (if they keep any in stock at all).

I agree--hard tail without a doubt.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

That's what I've found. My LBS only has a spesh P.Slope instock, which is way overkill for my needs and the other shop near me can order lots of cool stuff, but they dont have much instock other then a couple real cheap one. 

I'm mostly curious if it is better to go with Aluminum or steel frame, mtb or bmx type cranks, and if tapered headtube matters. I'm sure I'll be crashing and casing stuff a lot, so I do want durable, but I dont want heavy. I dont mind paying more for a good bike as long as it is fun to ride and will last. I assume wheels take a big beating, so I was going to start with something burly and heavy and upgrade down the road.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I just started getting into dirt jumping as a way to improve my skills and mix up my riding. There is a pretty sweet jumpline near my house and several pumptracks in the area.
> 
> I've borrowed a few bikes to try it out and had a lot of fun and now its time to buy or build up my own bike. The problem is I dont know much about the DJ side of thing.
> 
> ...


In the early/mid 2000's there were dirt jumpers that were more mountain bike-ish, they were basically just regular mtb's with a lower top tube and 1X9 gearing. Like early Specialized P. Bikes, early Kona Shred and Stuff, etc.

Companies like Black Market sort of set the standard in terms of geometry around 2005. From that point forward, the Dirt Jumper started being sized a little more like BMX bikes--the main thing being, that the seat tube height was always low, and tended to be the same across a Small, Medium, or Large.... the sizing had to do only with the length of the front end of the bike, i.e. actual top tube. True Dirt Jumpers therefore are sized in the BMX way--by reference to top tube length NOT to seat tube height in the mtb way (13", 15" 17", etc.). The seat tube height is going to be low on basically all DJ-specific bikes.










Therefore, when you're saying you want the bike to be more mtb-ish and not like a BMX . . . . it makes me wonder whether you should really be looking in the freeride hardtail or All-Mountain hardtail categories.

Is it important for you to be able to sit down and crank? If you're tall you might not be able to run the seat high enough on a new school dirt jumper for it to feel familiar. That depends on the person.

I think if you want to get good at DJ and pump track, your best bet is to get "the right tool for the job."

Black Market Edit1









Transition PBJ will be slightly more like a traditional DJ bike, with 25mm bb drop, whereas the Transition BLT will feel even more bmx-ish because of the zero bb drop. 









2015 Specialized P.26 









Something like a Transition Trans Am 26" would be more in the Freeride Hardtail category.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> That's what I've found. My LBS only has a spesh P.Slope instock, which is way overkill for my needs and the other shop near me can order lots of cool stuff, but they dont have much instock other then a couple real cheap one.
> 
> I'm mostly curious if it is better to go with Aluminum or steel frame, mtb or bmx type cranks, and if tapered headtube matters. I'm sure I'll be crashing and casing stuff a lot, so I do want durable, but I dont want heavy. I dont mind paying more for a good bike as long as it is fun to ride and will last. I assume wheels take a big beating, so I was going to start with something burly and heavy and upgrade down the road.


Aluminum versus steel doesn't really matter. If it's a quality company, then it'll be durable. Historically, the perception was that steel is more durable, doesn't fatigue as much, that aluminum tends to crack or snap before it bends, etc. etc. But, there's no need to get derailed on that debate. I personally like the slimmer look and riding feel of steel (chromo/chromoly being the standard type of steel).

BMX cranks, like Profile Racing style, have chromoly crank arms and either chromoly or titanium spindle. I'm pretty loyal to them. But, on my 4x bike, I have Truvativ DH cranks, so I'm open to MTB styles as well.

Tapered head tube does not matter.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I definitely dont want a "freeride hardtail", but a dedicated DJ bike. It wont ever be pressed into trail riding duty, but only used for dirt jumps and pumptracks so the only time I plan on sitting on the seat is when I'm stopped. 
What I mean by mtb over bmx is that I would prefer something a bit more slack and stable over steep and twitchy. I'm 5'10 and I've been playing around on a Redline d26 and it feels pretty good, but I really have nothing to compare it to. I rented a bike at the Lumberyard in portland 2 years ago and had a great time, but dont remember much about the bike.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> . . . . I'm use to riding higher end mountain bikes, so when it comes to a DJ bike I want light, responsive and stable, basically a singlespeed with a short rear, a little slacker HT angle and good parts. I dont want a cheap 30lb bike.
> . . .


Lightness is not the primary concern of DJ bikes. Performance/strength and durability are. You could have a high end DJ that is 30 lb. That said, there are "weight weenies" in this scene as well. Check out the pinkbike "sub 28" thread: Sub 28 Dj/Street (Scale Shots) W/Discussion (Scales Can Be Purchased @ At LPS) - Pinkbike Forum

Most of the issue with weight relates to the suspsension fork. Quite a few of them used to be close to 6 or 6.5 pounds. There were a few at 5.5. Now the Manitou Circus Expert is listed at 4.5: Manitou Circus Expert 26 Inch 20mm TA 1 1/8 Inch 100mm Fork | Manitou

If you go with a rigid fork, you can drop down to like 2.3-ish lbs. 
S&M Bikes | PITCHFORK


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I definitely dont want a "freeride hardtail", but a dedicated DJ bike. It wont ever be pressed into trail riding duty, but only used for dirt jumps and pumptracks so the only time I plan on sitting on the seat is when I'm stopped.
> What I mean by mtb over bmx is that I would prefer something a bit more slack and stable over steep and twitchy. I'm 5'10 and I've been playing around on a Redline d26 and it feels pretty good, but I really have nothing to compare it to. I rented a bike at the Lumberyard in portland 2 years ago and had a great time, but dont remember much about the bike.


The "norm" for DJ bikes is a 69 head angle. Maybe 70-71. Pretty much the standard set by Black Market.

A BMX 24" is going to have 73 up to 74.5 head angles.

my Black Market Mob DJ 26" next to Liquid Feedback 24" BMX


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I rented a bike at the Lumberyard in portland 2 years ago and had a great time, but dont remember much about the bike.


I don't know what they had 2 years ago, but these are the demos. 
Demo Bikes - Lumberyard Indoor Bike Park Portland

Between the Scott, Santa Cruz, and Giant STP ss, the geo is all going to be pretty similar.

Basically you're looking at 21.5" (Small) 22" (Medium) 22.5" (Large) top tube, 15.5"-ish chainstays, and 13.5"-ish seat tube height.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm definitely not a weight weenie, but I'll take a 28lb bike over a 32lb bike! 

I have a 2011 Fox 36 float R that was rebuilt and lowered to 100mm and it weighs 5.5lbs. It was going to go on a short travel bike a buddy was building but that fell thru. 
Would it work for a DJ bike? I like the idea of an air fork so I can adjust the feel, but I'm not sure if it is overkill or what. 

I do know I want a suspension fork, i'm too old and do plan on under/overshooting some gaps! I also would prefer a lower BB with a nice drop, for railing smooth flow trails and that. I basically have an idea of what I want, I just dont know much about my options.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I'm definitely not a weight weenie, but I'll take a 28lb bike over a 32lb bike!
> 
> I have a 2011 Fox 36 float R that was rebuilt and lowered to 100mm and it weighs 5.5lbs. It was going to go on a short travel bike a buddy was building but that fell thru.
> Would it work for a DJ bike? I like the idea of an air fork so I can adjust the feel, but I'm not sure if it is overkill or what.
> ...


Yes, you can run that FOX.

It sounds like the TRANSITION PBJ might be up your alley. www.transitionbikes.com

Are you wanting new or used? You can get some great deals on good bikes if you can find a lightly-ridden dirt jumper. (You don't want to get one that has been ridden hard).

Norco Dirt Jumper / Skate Park Bike

Eastern dirt jumper


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you haven't picked up a frame yet, chainreactioncycles has the 2014 Octane One Void 3.0 frames on clearance right now. I picked mine up for $137 shipped to my door. Nothing but good reviews from my research online.

Octane One Void 3.0 Frame 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I ended up getting a 2015 Specialized P3 frame, and that Octane One Void from CRC. 
I'm building both up and selling one to a buddy who also wanted a dirt jumper. 

By buddy has 10 acres of property we have been building trails on, and now plan to "attempt" to build a pumptrack to go with the jumpline we are working on.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

add deity cryptkeeper to the list of bikes. don't get an aluminum DJ bike, build it as close to a BMX bike as you can. DJ bikes are super fun on singletrack so don't waive that idea, it;s hard but so fun! lowered 36 will be great fork. not too many tapered DJ bikes yet, make sure your rear hub is bolt on, qr will not lst on horizontal dropouts. if you run bmx cranks you can run bmx chainrings, way stronger than mtb stuff. SS rear hub will be better than a geared one with a SS kit. my hope SS rear has been great for the last 5 years!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I actually nearly bought a Deity Cryptkeeper. Fun bike, but seller was asking too much. 

I'll be building up the P3 with the Fox 36 since it can handle the tapered fork, and the Octane One Void will have have something like a Manitou Circus. Both with be running the new 35mm wide P.series wheels with SS hub and bolt on axle.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I actually nearly bought a Deity Cryptkeeper. Fun bike, but seller was asking too much.
> 
> I'll be building up the P3 with the Fox 36 since it can handle the tapered fork, and the Octane One Void will have have something like a Manitou Circus. Both with be running the new 35mm wide P.series wheels with SS hub and bolt on axle.


What type of front hub is on those specialized wheels (20mm TA, 15mm, QR)? I couldn't find much info on Specialized's website.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The rep said they should be available in a couple weeks and come with a 20mm front hub and bolt on rear axle.


----------



## tomfish (Aug 9, 2010)

why do you say don't get a alum. dj? I'm looking at the Comencal absolut DJ bike because it has a tapered head tub for the fox fork I have. What are some of the other (steel) bikes I should look at with a tapered headtube and I need a large size. I'm new to dirt jumping but he bike I bought is a 21" top tube and after riding it realized it is too short. Anyone want to buy a brand new Soul Bikes hero alum dj frame?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The new Specialized P wheels are still "coming soon" with no ETA from the Rep, so I went with an NS Bike wheelset with a dedicated SS rear hub. 

Bike should finally be done this week.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

To me aluminaum hardtails just feel harsh, overly stiff? Steel actually has some damping properties to it, way more than Al. it's not a bad frame choice it's just what I like, and is my opinion. Tapered headtubes for Dj bikes are slowly popping up. If you want the commencial go for it it's a great company!


----------

